# My puppy is always chewing on metal?



## indy (Jun 28, 2012)

My 10 week old puppy is always trying to chew on metal. She is always chewing on my hubby's tow chains, hitches on tractor and quad. Could she be missing something in her diet?


----------



## maxbullystyle (May 17, 2012)

in my opinion she is just a puppy so she bite's almost everything, mine use to do the same thing she was eathing brick walls to... but with effort i show her what has ok to chew on and what was not it is really rare she try's to chew on metal...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't be allowing her to be unattended and do that. Contain her and provide her with proper chew toys for dogs.


----------



## indy (Jun 28, 2012)

Going to Petco tomorrow, any toy suggestions?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kong, Jolly Ball. Real bones from the grocery store.


----------

